# egg sharing...was told by my clinic...no....help



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just wanted to ask your advice,have just had ivf and i got 6 eggs and none fertilized,was given no reason for this,but ,it was just bad luck.in the past i have had isci and did have7 fertilzed but no pregnancy.
my cons then said that he would try and get us egg sharing(i would give my eggs away to someone else,not the other way round)but the other day i called them and they said that they could not offer this to us because of the last cycle.can understand that if i have never had any ferilize then it would not be fair to the lady who gets my eggs.but is'nt that the chance we all take away...and don't really understand why the cons asked me if i would do it,he said that he could not see a problem why we could'nt and then he says no...the eggs i did get were of good quailty grade 1 and 2

i have be told that i have mild pco and have had a operation last christmas and since then it has not shown up....now wondering if a different clinic would let me do egg sharing,or do you think that it is a waste of time trying somewhere else

am with nuffield in brentwood

thanks for any advice you could give

luv petal b


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Petal 

I'm afraid I don't have any useful advice to give you, but just wanted to say how sorry I am to read about your most recent cycle, and to send some hugs and positive vibes your way. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks jayne


----------

